# 2009 Costume Thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

While Zombie's *Halloween II* was a terrible film, it made a good costume for me this year. 

Post your '09 costume here!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I was pretty impressed with my costume this year.
Only got a few crappy phone pics at the moment, but the costume looked awesome in real life. I got a lot of compliments, and funny looks (going to the shop for some cigs like this = muchos amusement).








With my friend who was a purdy zombie.








With my mummy, who was 21 in the 80s again.








[/camwhoretiem]


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's mine going for a Satyr look. no gloves or feet this year. but i was out side scaring kids so no one noticed anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

good looking costumes!!
My boy did a pirate for this year.
1st official costume.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i forgot the pics,ill take one tonight,cause any excuse is a good one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're hoping our neighbor got a good shot of us from Saturday, so while we wait, here are photos of us suitably attired for two different Halloween parties we went to.

Sunday, October 25 (zombie and Bride of Darkness):










Friday, October 30 (reaper and Gothic priestess):


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I did not dress up this year but you guys look fantastic! That's a great skull face.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lunatic said:


> I did not dress up this year but you guys look fantastic! That's a great skull face.


LOL, that skull face for my Reaper cost me my beard and mustache. But what the heck, they'll grow back.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hear ya.
When I was doing my haunt, I would remove the mustache to glue on my face.


Spooky1 said:


> LOL, that skull face for my Reaper cost me my beard and mustache. But what the heck, they'll grow back.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was the imp from CFX last year, but last year I did the foam latex prosthetic thing (see avatar).

This year I did the no makeup thing (except all white contacts) and went with the CFX silicone mask and gloves of the same thing (the Imp).

Here is Mr. Imp and his wife the Snow Queen.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm the taller one.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

xdmray the Satyr costume is great! The makeup, contacts and ears are wonderful! YOu must have gotten some good scares with that.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> LOL, that skull face for my Reaper cost me my beard and mustache. But what the heck, they'll grow back.


I did the same thing for my grim reaper skull face last year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Everybody looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

My mask was supposed to be a skull Living Faces mask, but having aquired a broken nose 2 days prior to halloween it was a little too snug & put way too much pressure on the nose so I had to resort to 1 of my large very loose fitting masks:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely couple, fick


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Continually trying to perfect my zombie getup, while my brother came up with a new scarecrow costume for this year. Together, we had the neighborhood kids screaming!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-nPwgdYpI/AAAAAAAAAEA/uz6kR35IWG0/s1600-h/IMG_313.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-nMbuvpqI/AAAAAAAAAD4/DZPJBXgk2Vo/s1600-h/IMG_312.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Your wife is hot...you sir are just hideous...that's what you were attempting, correct? lol
Nice work, CFX does some cool stuff!! well, except for your wife, she's just hot.


arcuhtek said:


> I was the imp from CFX last year, but last year I did the foam latex prosthetic thing (see avatar).
> 
> This year I did the no makeup thing (except all white contacts) and went with the CFX silicone mask and gloves of the same thing (the Imp).
> 
> Here is Mr. Imp and his wife the Snow Queen.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's Roxy & me on Halloween.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Roxy and Spooky1...you are the perfect Halloween couple....I love y'all !


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

kendra and me.









and all my enemies on the island.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

I was Sloth from the GOONIES. Only scary when I looked in the mirror.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

DeadGuyCandC said:


> I was Sloth from the GOONIES. Only scary when I looked in the mirror.


for some reason that pic just looks....off...its cool though!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

me















my dog bruiser







\
and this is a little boy that belongs to one of my cousin's friends. by far the best costume there. everybody called him Jax.







(for those of you who don't recognize him..He's Mr. Tumnus from the Chronicles of Narnia. very hard to get a picture of him...he kept running from me...but my sister was able to get a pic of him


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love that costume idea so much ^ (Tumnus rules!)


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

DeadGuyCandC said:


> I was Sloth from the GOONIES. Only scary when I looked in the mirror.


Hey You Guys!!!!!

Hilarious!! I don't remember the chain-o-PBRs in the movie, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

beelce said:


> Roxy and Spooky1...you are the perfect Halloween couple....I love y'all !


:kisskin:

Thanks, Beelce We do enjoy ourselves.

DeadGuy, that's one freaky costume


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

Devils Chariot - I like that! thats funny!:jol:

the goonies costume is awesome!~


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love everyone's costumes! I went to a Halloween Party as Alice Cooper and I dressed up as an evil clown for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fantastic, Joisey!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice Alice Cooper


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! I figure I would try to mix it up a bit and go as a male celebrity, so I thought I might be able to pull off Alice Cooper because he is so skinny.  Anyway I tried get close to this picture, but dressed in leather like he usually does.
















I was pretty happy with the results, especially since I only paid $25 for the leather outfit at a thrift store and I had a Howard Stern wig that I cut to look like Alice Cooper.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy smokes, Joiseygal. You look like Alices clone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im impressed! everyone's costume was awesome! i think my fav so far is nick's jack skellington costume...very impressive!









so, this is the remake i made today. its amazing what makeup can do! i think it gave me the goth look i was shooting for. i discovered that you can make gashes by just using red and black makeup on your skin and it looks like someone just ripped a piece of flesh off you!

i gave up my gothic ways a while ago, but this one time i brought it back out...won't my aunt just love me! of all of my family, she hated my gothic-ness most of all...*grins evilly*:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look perfectly evil, Dark - great job on the makeup!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree...looks really good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you! you all have absolutely awesome costumes!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Already posted in my haunt thread but here I is.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol awesome!

NOOO!!!! the coyote can't be dead!!!!! wahhh!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love that make up job Wildcat! You can't see how well you did the make up in that picture though.


----------



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

Mrs Voorhees and Jason Voorhees


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow she plays a great Mrs. Voorhees. You see plenty of Jason's, but to include the mom is the icing on the cake. Nice Job! Also I forgot to mention that you did a nice job also Dark Angel.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My oldest daughter was a corpse bride, my son was an undead chef, and my baby girl was a Halloween elf.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nixie, your daughter looks beautiful and the little ones are totally adorable


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nixie, the kids look great!


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Nixie I love your daughter's dress, how beautiful! Did you sew it or buy it?

A friend of mine did everyone's make up this year. I pretty much told her to do whatever she wanted she decided on a burn scar. It's all made of toilet paper and latex with makeup. Because it cover so much of my face it wasn't uncomfortable where some of my other actors with smaller toilet paper "prosthetics" said theirs were a little itchy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Raven, that burn makeup is impressive! Your friend did a great job.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love seeing all these costumes! Everyone looks great!

Thanks for the nice comments about my kids' costumes guys! 
RH- We bought her dress last year at a thrift store for one of our props. I changed it up a bit, added some details, and dyed it a nice undead grey. My daughter loved it so much, I made the prop a new dress and let her have that one. She wants to get married in it someday...


----------

